# Do you tell your cats they make you happy?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I often tell them they're not kitties but 3 little pieces of Heaven that God sent me. It feels that way to me, especially when the 3 of them are lying down like this morning on our bed and looking up at me getting ready for work, with those innocent, loving eyes...

I don't remember that, though, when it's 1 am and they're still downstairs in the garden frolicking around and impossible to catch to bring back home so I can call it a night.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I tell each of them everyday that I love them and thank them for making my life better. I also thank God every day for bringing them to me.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Every single one of mine get told, how much I love them and how happy I am, that they're in my life!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When people ask me why I have cats, I say "Oh forget it, I thought I'd save their lives, but it turned out the other way round" and they ask "Why? You weren't able to save them?" and I answer "Nah, they ended up saving _ME_".


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep. I tell them all every day how how much I love them and how they make my life better. And they really do.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I tell people the same thing when they asked if I 'rescued' my cats.

I tell them no, that I adopted them from the shelter and they rescued me.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I also tell them that I always wonder how come there's so much competition and struggle for material possessions when I got the biggest treasures in life for free from the streets and didn't have to fight anyone for them...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I tell them all the time!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

If I didn't tell them, I'd feel like something was wrong in my life! They are each wonderful and they get cuddles and 'I love yous!' every day. They have all made my life complete in their own ways. I even thank my pets that have moved onto the Rainbow Bridge how special they were/are.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lots and lots of head kisses, cuddles, and submitting to playing with Da Bird even if it is midnight and I have to be to work the next day.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes all the time. I always find them in the morning before I go to work for a chin rub or cuddle a head kiss and ' I love you' before I go. In the evening the same when they meet me and before we all go to sleep. Plus random times in between.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

I tell them I love them more than ever now, especially since Josie passed away. They make me complete. They're my kids! (Although they do get tired of my constant cuddling and bombardment of kisses)

Everytime I'm away from home (conferences) I get restless and can't wait to get back to be with them!!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, I tell Artie how much I love him. I thank God for sending him to me. I sing to him, cuddle-smoosh him in my arms (he hates that), kiss him.
Lately, When I know someone new is coming to visit or do some repair work, I take him in my arms or go to where he is lying down, and tell him that a new person is coming in and that he is not to worry. I will not let anything bad happen to him. 
I say good morning when he wakes me up. Every night while I am watching tv, he is on my lap. All I have to do is say to him--'ok, it's time for nite-nite. He jumps down, waits for me and follows me to the bedroom. I am restless when I sleep so he has gotten away from the habit of sleeping with me. When I am sick or upset he does.
He has gotten so much better with strangers. I have not run the feliway for few months. I have had him since March of 2012. Of course he is older now, 10.5 yrs old.
Artie is much calmer, talks constantly to me--I do talk back. 
I guess this is really because he is living with me. I had called his former owner (name on rabies certificate) and she said that he was never vocal with them! I guess it is because I talk to him so much, or that I have spoiled him so much.....She could not believe it, but did say he was a special cat. She could not keep him because of landlord issues.......
He even tells me when I need to scoop his litter box. Every time he uses it! He goes toward it and meows! If he walks around non-stop, talking, I know he is 'chewing me out' for not scooping it immediately. He also tells me when he is going to poop!
I guess I am home too much with him....
Yes, I usually do tell him when I am leaving and reassure him that I will return soon....
I really do not know how I would have survived the past couple of years without having Artie around....
from
Crazy cat lady, Cyn:yell bounce rcat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I adore all of my many, many many many many many many many many many many kitties that come into and out of my life and tell them how much I love them all the time! Fostering is one of the best decision's I've ever made!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Only a zillion times a day lol - so much so that my husband makes fun of me (jokingly).


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I tell my boys all the time how lovely they are and how much I adore them. 
They also get loved and snuggled every day, even if they don't always want to be picked up, I just grab a quick squishy hug


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Artiesmom, my cats too have become a lot more talkative since they've lived with me. They try to use my language as I try to use theirs, we meet somewhere along the way.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't word it that way, but I talk to them all the time. Most commonly something like "What did you do all day?" or "I missed you!" or "why is *X* all over the floor again?!"


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

When I leave the house I usually tell my kitties to guard the house and I love them with hugs and kisses. I also tell them I love them all the time when I'm home.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

No... I don't say it out, that's how it is even between hubby and I, but our action speaks louder than words. I give ET lots of slow blinks and nose butting, giving him lots of freedom and space to go at his own pace.


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

I tell my kitties all the time, and in many different ways. I talk to them the same way I talk to my children and my boyfriend. I tell all of them that I love them so much, that they are the most beautiful things in the world, that they are so smart, and sweet, and amazing. I tell them that I am the luckiest lady in the world to have all of them. I tell them this world is lucky to have them in it. I tell them they fill my heart with love.

I tell them in other way, that I think kitties like too. I am always giving them the slow blink, and I often get it back. At times, they even start it. I tell them by giving them tons of physical affection, but letting them walk away when they want me to stop. I tell them with treats, toys, special food, litter boxes that get cleaned daily. 

It may sound strange, but we tell them with music. All of us sing to the kitties. We either make up songs about them, or sing songs but replace some of the words with their names. Bryan, my boyfriend, plays guitar for Truth. 

Bryan is a silly guy. He has a voice he does for each cat. Truth gets a high pitched, sort of stretches out voice, Storm gets a silly, kind of baby talk voice, and SoCo gets a deep slow voice.

We are a family who express our love openly, and often, and that includes our cats, ferrets, and even our fish. To be honest, we are a little nuts, and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------

